# [SOLVED] Ice Cream Sandwich question



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Does anybody know when Ice Cream Sandwich will be released to all devices?

Thanks!


----------



## Harry John (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Ice Cream Sandwich question*

I heard its coming out on the samsung galaxy nexus ,
 There doesn't seem to be a release date for sure but will be first half of 2012 for some of the phones. Depending on your phone when and if you will get any of the updates.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Ice Cream Sandwich question*

I could eat a good ice cream sandwich right now. But to answer your question there is absolutely no way to know when it will be released to all devices. It will depend upon the devices manufacturer whether or not it will even be released for the specific device. Just going to have to keep track of the specific manufacturer as to their release dates.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Ice Cream Sandwich question*

Alright, Ill just keep looking for updates every once in a while.

Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I just read ice cream sandwich will start rolling out updates this coming week, starting with a couple of samsung models.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pleas not the epic...........please not the epic.........Gingerbread is good enough for me


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Installed ICS on my DroidX this weekend, awesome rom still in the Beta3, so far everything works except the camera.

[ROM][CM9] EncounterICS X (Beta 3) - Bug reports only - RootzWiki


----------

